# jims fish camp



## frog03 (Aug 8, 2011)

I am thinking about putting in at jims fish camp tomorrow anybody having any luck there what are you catching and what baits any help would be helpful thanks


----------



## mike potter (Oct 3, 2007)

*jims*

I FISH THERE A LOT ....GET EARLY START WHEN THEY OPEN UP AT 5 AM GET 2 DOZEN LIVE SHRIMP AND FISH THEM UNDER A CORK ABOUT THREE FEET TO 4 FEET....TRY AROUND THE SOUTH SIDE OF BRIDGE....GOOD LUCK....WORKS FOR ME I WILL BE THERE IN 18FT RANGER....MIKE POTTER:thumbup:


----------



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

if you want bream then get some wigglers or crickets and go up simpson and fish the ends of the deep bends upper and lower. or throw crankbaits or plastic worms on the deeper sides of the bends for bass. (might pick up a red or two also)

basnbud


----------



## frog03 (Aug 8, 2011)

thanks for the help took my son Sunday moring and was able to catch some nice specks on live shrimp and 1 keeper red south of the bridge


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Catfish are bite a few miles up river:thumbsup:


----------

